# Motor Trade?



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi there,

First post, so please forgive me if I can get something wrong.

But it would seem that my parents might be moving to Dubai as my dads job seems to be taking them there. I work and have always worked in the motor trade in the UK as a salesman selling several different brands but I favour anything VW Group.

Anyway, the economy in the UK is pretty bad right now and the motor trade is obivously dying a death, how are things in Dubai?

How easy would it for me to get a job within the motor trade in Dubai?
Is it big business?
Anything quicky or unusual I need to know?

I'm going to visit my parents when they go out there and take a look around but I quite fancy moving, just not sure if it's worth it?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

quattro said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First post, so please forgive me if I can get something wrong.
> 
> ...


Mate,

The credit crunch is hitting here as it is everywhere. The thing is the closer you are to the US economy the quicker you will ride it out and the UK are pretty much the next in line for all the rubbish that happens in the US so will be quicker to stabilise as the US government takes measures to stabilise its economy. Moving to a country further along in the cycle will only prolong the misery.

If you had already been here then I would have suggested riding it out on your savings and seeing how the new year fairs but I foresee that Dubai will be hit later (as it is now showing in the embryonic stages) and you will get hit doubly - first from the woes of the UK and then when it properly hits UAE.

Batten down the hatches, ride it out in the UK and in two years the cycle of growth (and depression) will begin again. This time when it stabilises save save and save so that when it happens in 10yrs (see history) again you'll be ready for it.


HTH


----------

